# A good Laugh



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

This left me in tears


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Lmao!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

That made my night! Esp. the dog for stir fry!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I knew you all would appreciate it.I'm still laughing.Karen,when I saw the stir-fry dog,I lost it.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)




----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

OMG. How does he train the hen?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

There's another done by him and it's a whole band with a rooster playing drums.It wasn't as good as the above one.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

Aww the chicken is so adorable!!


----------

